# Patuxent River Fishing



## Big1Willy

Hey has any of you guys fished on the Patuxent before. If so where?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

Big1willy
Which part are you asking? I have fished at the pax NAS last year and did well on croaker and blues. Also some small pups and schoolie rocks. I used to live in beltsville md last year and have fished the little, middle, and regular patuxent often. Caught a lot of largemouth bass and catfish. Actually saw a striper caught on chicken liver. Was the hybrid kind. (freshwater striper) Good fishin the patuxent is


----------



## Big1Willy

FL FISHERMAN:
I just moved to Upper Marlboro and i heard that Jug Bay on the patuxent is near me. Hey did u eat the fish that u caught at the Patuxent??


----------



## Sandcrab

Do active duty military guys like me need a permit to fish NAS Pax or can I just drive on the base and fish?


----------



## HuskyMD

FreeWilly,
you are really close to North Beach! Also, Wayson Corner for the early spring white perch run.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

Sandcrab,
You can fish on the base no problem. But the outdoor rec center sells permits that cost 5$ a year. I would recommend getting one if you go there. They are open during normal duty hours and a few hours on sat. I mean you could always say you didn't know you needed a permit and get away with it like I did the 1 time I got checked. But they definitely check for license though.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

Big1willy, 
I haven't eaten the bass and cats out of there. I mostly C&R largemouth bass. I have eaten the trout out of there though. No problems. Trust me the Pax is 1 million times cleaner than the potomac. I wouldn't worry at all. I believe they have two dams on it also  But I do know when they open them up it sends a lot of the big fish down your way. I am not sure how far down past you it turns brackish but you should be able to catch any type of freshwater fish and possibly salt water.


----------



## Sandcrab

FL F,

With a permit and base decal, can I fish 24/7 onbase?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

Yup sure can! They have a baitshop two mins down the road with everything you need. Oh yeah on base they have a citgo gas station that sells bait too. When axon and I used to go down there last year we would make it a weekend trip and do some camping there. I would fish all night, catch a couple zzz's and do some crabbing during the day. Can't beat it! Oh and for a retiring guy like yourself they have a nice golf course there too. 

p.s they also have trophy bass ponds on the base too! Great setup they have there!


----------



## Sandcrab

Jason,

Thanks! Got to make the drive down there one day and check it out. 

Sandcrab

FYI - Not all retirees golf. I'd rather chase fish with my lures than to hunt for a white ball all over the golf course!


----------



## Sandcrab

Is it right over the Solomans bridge?


----------



## TRIGGERFISH

Sandcrab it's a little ways down,once you go over the bridge you have to get to Rt.5 make that left and go down about 3 to 4 miles on your left,there will be a turn light(2-lanes turning on base)the bait shop is the tackle shop which is on your right.Hopes that helps. TRIGGER


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

Hey I am still active and I like to golf. Of course don't get any time to but still  Trigger hit it right on with the directions. When you get in base take your first right at light and you will see the gas station there on your right. Follow that road till stop sign and take left. About a mile and 1/2 up the road you will see a burger king(or is it mcdonalds) on right. Turn there and you will see an old hanger that they turned into a gym. In there you can buy permit. Turn right back on main road and follow all the way around post and you will see pier on left hand side. The pier isn't the greatest place to fish but not bad. Last time I went met an old salty seaman been retired for 20 years and he said he used to catch huge croaker, drum and stripers off the pier but due to el nino and other factors the water has gotten shallower off the pier. I know for a fact it is like a huge sandbar at least 100 to 125yds out. If you can get it out past that you will be pulling them in left and right. Don't be surprised to see many of the people there with 14 or 15 ft rods slinging lead. Even though you know that they are long and heavy  If you plan on heading down there this summer I might try to hook up with ya for a weekend and show you some of my secret spots axon and I found. But I definitely recommend trying it if you've never gone.


----------



## jayallday01

I am also active duty, I was staitioned at Andrews. I now reside at Hickam AFB, Hawaii. Anyway, myself and a few of the fellas used to fish Pax NAS all the time. We used to kill the croaker and blues down there. Late in the summer, if you fish off the edge of the parking area, you stand the chance of hooking into flounder. I have seen many a striper pulled in there. My friend has caught as many as four 30 inch plus stripers in one fishing trip. I would say its probably one of the best fishing areas around. We fished an area called Hog Point. You are allowed to build a fire and stay all night. Since there is a higher caliber of folks who frequent the area, it stays relatively clean. I would recommend this place nine times out of ten. Ya'll hang loose....Aloha


----------



## stinkypinky

yeah, i used to fish that spot with friends of mine. there's a spot where we used to kick up a roaring fire and try to talk smack, but the fish kept us too busy. sure miss those days since my fishing buddy left to go to hawaii. i heard he's been catching some pretty big goat fish out there!


----------



## Axon

Sandcrab,
NAS PAX is pretty cool. FL Fisherman was off a little ...you can buy a permit 24/7. If befor 1800hrs during week goto gym behind McDonalds if after go down the road a little bit(across from Subway) and goto the post staff duty officer (or what ever you squids call em), they will sell you the permit.

You can get campsites right on the waters edge(PAX river not the Bay). $5 a night and you can call and make reservations but you have to be there by 1800hrs. We used to rent but site #1 and #2, they are connected and then you have a lot of space all to yourself. FL Fishman will show you the ropes down their or you can wait till fall and I'll join you guys.
Bait is cheaper on post then off and there is a little bay the you can throw a cast nest and catch spot, perch and other bait fish.


----------



## Sandcrab

Axxon,

Thanks! Just have to make time to try new spots this Summer. Maybe after I try Cape Henlopen, I will check out PAX River.


----------



## jayallday01

Stinky!!! Whats up!! I had to go to Hawaii, there are too many fish here that arent being caught.


----------

